# Telling does litters apart



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have 3 does in one large cage, one had her litter on Saturday and another had her litter last night making them 3 days apart. The third one is due her litter in a few days, the 4 day old ones have a little bit of pigmentation and the new ones are still very red looking, will they be easy to tell apart as they get bigger? Just wondering because I had a litter before that were a few days apart and they all furred up at the same time and I got confused haha!


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

they may be hard to tell apart, you may wanna use a perm marker and mark a foot on the middle litter. then you should be able to tell everyone apart. good luck!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I take a Sharpie and put a little dot on the base of the tail


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks  ill do that then, it's just that I didn't have the cage space to separate them out. Have a few does that don't get along. And the other cages have bucks in them


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

We have the first litter of 3 now starting to get darker pigmentation! Anyone want to havea guess at their colours?


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

mixed splotchies? well, you didn't said it had to be a good guess


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha I'd say its a good guess! I don't even have a clue what they are going to turn out like!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Color, I'm not sure; it could be anything from agouti to chocolate from the looks of things. Markings: looks like banded on the right and the two others are pied. I know you have banded mice, so I can't be too far off :lol: From the looks of things, they seem to be very chubby, good work!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you very much  I was quite proud of this litter! I had went out the full day and came home to hear more squeaks than usual. The funniest part is that I didn't use my banded lines in this experiential haha! They were some foxes I got off a friend. So i wasn't expecting this result haha


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol @ onionpencil  made me laugh  .... I'd guess at pied chocolate


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha yeah I laughed too! I will get a picture is as soon as the 3 of them fur up so we can all see what we have haha!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So here they are all furred up! We have 2 girls and a boy! The one with the white face is the buck and sorry for the blurry picture!

What colours are they? There are no brown hairs in their coat at all apart from the banded one


----------

